

How I Cracked Trivia Crack - rwestergren
http://randywestergren.com/how-i-cracked-trivia-crack/

======
erroneousfunk
Not shocked at all. I got somewhat addicted to Trivia Crack for about two days
(I'm ashamed to say I actually bought the "infinite lives" package) got tired
of how terrible the app was, and the quality and quantity of the questions.
After a while, you just memorize all the questions anyway. Despite playing it
frequently for two days, I eventually got so fed up with it, I haven't touched
it in over a month.

Doesn't surprise me in the least that they have sloppy development as well.

